
Full JVM implementation for 8bit AVR devices - minxomat
http://dmitry.gr/index.php?r=05.Projects&proj=12.%20uJ%20-%20a%20micro%20JVM
======
Grazester
Dmitry has been pumping put some very interesting stuff

